# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Thông số chi tiết về Monitor Designo MX27AQ WQHD

## quy263

Màn hình ASUS Designo MX27AQ có kích cỡ 27 inch độ phân giải WQHD (2560x1440) được tích hợp hệ thống loa kép ICEpower kết hợp công nghệ âm thanh từ hãng Bang & Olufsen, chip xử lý âm thanh MobileSound 3 cùng cơ chế tùy chỉnh âm thanh ASUS SonicMaster. Các profile âm thanh ASUS Audio Wizard được tích hợp sẵn vào màn hình với bốn chế độ Âm nhạc (Music), Xem phim (Movie), Chơi game (Gaming) và Người dùng tùy chỉnh (User) và có thể điều chỉnh thông qua OSD trên màn hình.


Với một màn hình có kích cỡ lớn, điều quan trọng nhất của nó chính là thiết kế đẹp mắt và sang trọng nếu được đặt trong phòng làm việc hay phòng giải trí tại gia. Thuộc dòng màn hình MX series, MX27AQ mới đây đã nhận được giải thưởng iF Award 2015 cho thiết kế mang phong cách kim loại dập (brushed metal style) cực kỳ tinh tế cùng bề dày siêu mỏng chỉ 1.25cm ở điểm mỏng nhất và gần như không viền khi mà độ dày viền chỉnh là 0.1cm.


Về khả năng hiển thị, độ phân giải WQHD sẽ mang đến chất lượng hình ảnh sắc nét tới 25% và độ chi tiết hình ảnh lên đến 77% so với các màn hình Full HD (mật độ điểm ảnh PPI của MX27AQ là 109PPI so với các màn hình Full HD là 89PPI). Ngoài ra, MX27AQ sẽ làm hài lòng dân chơi chuyên nghiệp và bán chuyên khi sở hữu tấm nền AH-IPS có tỷ lệ tương phản 100.000.000:1 và mật độ màu sRGB 100% cũng như góc nhìn rõ lên đến 178*. Chức năng ASUS QuickFit Virtual Scale cũng được tích hợp trên OSD của màn hình.


Với thời gian đáp ứng 5ms, MX27AQ là màn hình có thể đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu chơi game tốc độ cao và nó cũng tích hợp sẵn chức năng ASUS GamePlus để tối ưu trải nghiệm chơi game của người dùng trên OSD màn hình. Chức năng ASUS Eye Care chống sọc màn hình và công nghệ lọc đèn xanh (blue-lught filter) cũng được tích hợp sẵn.


*Đặc tả chi tiết của ASUS MX27AQ:*


​
*Một số hình ảnh của ASUS MX27AQ:*











​
*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## tuyla123

*Trả lời: Thông số chi tiết về Monitor Designo MX27AQ WQHD*

mặt trước là màu đen phải không

----------


## shopnmm

*Trả lời: Thông số chi tiết về Monitor Designo MX27AQ WQHD*

con này màu sắc có chính xác không ta

----------


## hoanghuy87

*Trả lời: Thông số chi tiết về Monitor Designo MX27AQ WQHD*




> mặt trước là màu đen phải không


trắng bạc ánh kim chứ không phải màu đen nhá bạn

----------


## rubiethuy

*Trả lời: Thông số chi tiết về Monitor Designo MX27AQ WQHD*

mới giới thiệu hay đã bán chưa ta

----------


## lamerjapan

*Trả lời: Thông số chi tiết về Monitor Designo MX27AQ WQHD*




> con này màu sắc có chính xác không ta


muốn vậy thì qua proart mà chọn

----------


## martinivu

*Trả lời: Thông số chi tiết về Monitor Designo MX27AQ WQHD*

sao không thấy hỗ trợ DVI nhỉ, hình như có tới 3 cổng HDMI thì phải

----------


## thanhlong24

*Trả lời: Thông số chi tiết về Monitor Designo MX27AQ WQHD*




> sao không thấy hỗ trợ DVI nhỉ, hình như có tới 3 cổng HDMI thì phải


cần gì nhiều có 1 cổng DP nữa kìa

----------


## kitelag

*Trả lời: Thông số chi tiết về Monitor Designo MX27AQ WQHD*

bao giờ bán vậy thớt thấy lâu ra mắt quá vậy

----------

